# My R33 V-spec in the sun



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Seeing as though the weather was so gorgeous, I thought I'd go for a drive and take some snaps. I can't decide now, though whether to get the wheels sprayed satin black, or swap them for CE28N's???  
















































I can't take any credit for the work that's gone into this car so far, but watch this space for some tasteful modifications, soon


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I still love this car, i really would not do anything about the car.

I know it is very difficult because you are still driving somebody else's car. At least that is what is going through your mind.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

don't get me wrong, I love the car too, but I just want to make it a bit more..........me I've always hankered after some CE28N's though, that's the dilemma. I'm not going to change the look of the car in any way, that would just be stupid.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Tough debate on the colour change of the Nismo's or going with the CE28's. If you plan on spraying the CE28s in the same satin black you wanna put the Nismo's in then go for the CE28's. My opinion.


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice Pics, what camera did you use Steve? good lighting and very crisp.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

R34 GTT Boy said:


> Nice Pics, what camera did you use Steve? good lighting and very crisp.


A Fuji Finepix S5000 6MP camera. cheers for the comments, looks like the A'Level in photography really paid off. lol


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MADsteve said:


> Seeing as though the weather was so gorgeous, I thought I'd go for a drive and take some snaps. I can't decide now, though whether to get the wheels sprayed satin black, or swap them for CE28N's???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would look something like this on CE28N's










Obviously I'm not brilliant with Photoshop


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

cheers, matt, that's almost made my mind up for me now - CE28N's look amazing on it


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Lovely looking GTR mate :smokin: 

James.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looks awesome very nice GTR


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Dark colour car with dark colour wheels will look awesome, but now also look great...


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I'd stay with the GT4's! 

But I have to admit, CE28N's do look rather good!


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Steve, i disagree about the Nismo's.... if u plum for the CE28N's... give me dibs on the Nismo's  (If they fit R32 that is, and they right money)


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

MADsteve said:


> cheers, matt, that's almost made my mind up for me now - CE28N's look amazing on it


Nope, prefer the Nismo`s tbh.

Your car though so if you prefer the other wheels then go for it mate!


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks really nice with the Nismos......but a little better with the CE28N's!
More aggressive.


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Very nice 33 - congrats.


----------



## skylinegtr0415 (Oct 8, 2005)

Trev said:


> Nope, prefer the Nismo`s tbh.QUOTE]
> 
> Agreed with Trev, *Would takes longer to wash the wheels with so many spokes.
> 
> Nice car by the way.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I think it looks spot on as is mate.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Flint said:


> Looks really nice with the Nismos......but a little better with the CE28N's!
> More aggressive.


That's exactly what I think 




leggus said:


> give me dibs on the Nismo's


sure will And yeah I think they will fit the R32, but will be very close to the outside edge of the arches (maybe a little arch roll required)?


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

Nice pics mate 

If i pm you my email addy could you send them over cant find the ones i had of her

GT4's RULE by the way lol


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

yeah, no worries, Tony


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I would personally leave the GT4s as they are as well Steve, I think it looks stunning. Some nice side skirts and there is not a lot more you could do to it IMHO...


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

keep the GT4's IMO


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I found an old flyer that we made when the car was still owned by Tony.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

i would deffo go for the CE28's steve


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Wheels*

Car looks great - Nismo wheels look fab.

If you could find someone to photoshop some bronze CE28ns onto your car I think it would look excellent.

I have seen a silver R33 with bronze CE28n and it looked fantastic.

Of course I am biased as I have Bronze CE28n on my R32

Best solution would be to have both sets and swap between the two depending on how you feel!


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

ce 28's all day long .. 

up to you tho ... your car


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> I found an old flyer that we made when the car was still owned by Tony.


love the pic, even without the carbon bonnet.

Good job I've changed the registration number now, too


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Bloody hell I thought you mean't as in the crass tabloid of builders, scaffolders & the other working class of Great Britain not the actual ball of fire in the sky ... LOL

:lamer:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

a few more pics I can post, now she's had a change of registration 
























:clap: :clap:


----------



## munna (May 9, 2006)

Love the nismos but I also love the CE28N's to hard for me to choose


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

wow... definately one of my favourite R33's here! keep the GT4's!


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

very nice man!!


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice ride there! Awesome carbon bonnet, any detatched retinas from that brake upgrade there?


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

good looking


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

VSPEC-33 said:


> Very nice ride there! Awesome carbon bonnet, any detatched retinas from that brake upgrade there?


Only on the day I bought it, the eyes in the back of my head nearly fell out as I watched a white van in my mirror, unable to brake quite as quickly. lol:clap: 

cheers for all the comments, people. CE28's should be on the way from Japan at last.:clap:


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

:clap: nice one..........changed my opinion on the look of the 33. never really liked them before but thats pretty awesome. 

ce28n's in my opinion


----------

